# whats with the green light?



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

whats up with all the green lights on the hunting shows. i just got cable back...and they are new to me. every one im watching now has a green light when they are walking around after dark


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I believe its for .....gives you light..doens't spook deer?....safety reasons especially during gun season to let people know what you are etc.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

but why green?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think green and red visors over the light makes it so they either don't see it or aren't as alarmed as a regular white light. Not sure exactly but I think that is the reasoning.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Your eyes can see green better than anyother color. That is why Night Vision is in green than any other color. I do not know if this is the reason or not for the hunting shows.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

maybe it is cheaper to make and cheaper to buy? Or maybe the color helps conserve batteries.....I don't know for sure.....but it is something different and it sure ketches your eye..... :lol: :beer:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I always heard that red didn't spook animals and preserved your night vision. I don't know about the green. I remember that con hunters used to use carbide lamps for the same reason. Animals didn't get spooked, or at least not as spooked, as with electric lights. It could also just be that electric was too intense and they wouldn't look at the light, so they were harder to spot.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

figured it out at the store today. standard light in the dark is like trying to find a light brown leaf in a pile of medium brown leaves ( when refering to blood stains ) the red and green make blood stand out, like a green leaf in a pile of dead leaves,... they had a simulator thingy, and it showed normal light, this that and the other, then the blue light.

thanks all!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Red and green light wave lengths are longer than most and are harder to see to some animals, too. Animals like coyotes and deer can't see a difference in those colors. They're less insense than colors with shorter wave lengths such as blue.

That's probably got something to do with it anyways.


----------

